# [SOLVED] Internet printing protocol - driverless printing

## charles17

 * https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-8303306.html#8303306 mahutti wrote:*   

> What finally did work was to setup the printer with lpadmin like
> 
> ```
> lpadmin -p Brother_HLL3210CW -E -v ipp://MY_IP_ADDRESS/ipp -m everywhere
> ```
> ...

 

Also according to Debian's CUPSDriverlessPrinting guide it sound quite easy.  

But no luck here.Printer is HL-L2340DW

Works with brother-genml1-bin

Also works with brlaser

Regardless if cups compiled with zeroconf or without it says "Unable to connect".

```
su -c "lpadmin -p Brother_HL-L2340D_series -E -v ipp://192.168.23/ipp -m everywhere"

Password: 

lpadmin: Unable to connect to "192.168.23:631": Operation now in progress

```

Running lpinfo -lv shows me

```
Device: uri = http

        class = network

        info = Internet Printing Protocol (http)

        make-and-model = Unknown

        device-id = 

        location = 

Device: uri = ipp

        class = network

        info = Internet Printing Protocol (ipp)

        make-and-model = Unknown

        device-id = 

        location = 

Device: uri = lpd

        class = network

        info = LPD/LPR Host or Printer

        make-and-model = Unknown

        device-id = 

        location = 

Device: uri = ipps

        class = network

        info = Internet Printing Protocol (ipps)

        make-and-model = Unknown

        device-id = 

        location = 

Device: uri = beh

        class = network

        info = Backend Error Handler

        make-and-model = Unknown

        device-id = 

        location = 

Device: uri = https

        class = network

        info = Internet Printing Protocol (https)

        make-and-model = Unknown

        device-id = 

        location = 

Device: uri = socket

        class = network

        info = AppSocket/HP JetDirect

        make-and-model = Unknown

        device-id = 

        location = 

Device: uri = lpd://BRW1008B1372DF2/BINARY_P1

        class = network

        info = Brother HL-L2340D series

        make-and-model = Brother HL-L2340D series

        device-id = MFG:Brother;CMD:PJL,HBP,URF;MDL:HL-L2340D series;CLS:PRINTER;CID:Brother Laser Type1;URF:W8,CP1,IS4-1,MT1-3-4-5-8,OB10,PQ4,RS300-600,V1.3,DM1;

        location =

```

So what's missing for getting the ipp to work?Last edited by charles17 on Wed Apr 15, 2020 12:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Mistwolf

Your IP address is missing a segment: 192.168.23

Shouldn't it be 192.168.0.23 or 192.168.1.23?

----------

## charles17

 *Mistwolf wrote:*   

> Your IP address is missing a segment: 192.168.23
> 
> Shouldn't it be 192.168.0.23 or 192.168.1.23?

 

Of cause. It's 192.168.178.23.  Thanks for the hint.  

```
lpstat -le

Brother_HL-L2340D_series permanent ipp://localhost/printers/Brother_HL-L2340D_series ipp://192.168.178.23/ipp

```

Looks more promising, but still the ipp://localhost... confuses me.  

I need to try printing.

----------

## charles17

Got it: Driverless printing

----------

## undrwater

@charles17

Can you help me understand if this driverless printing work with a "legacy" printer connected to CUPS? I've got a Brother MFC broadcasting such that windows can see the zeroconf version of it, but iPhones do not see it.

Additionally, my printer is connected via usb directly, so the URI example you gave did not work for me. Is yours connected via USB, and you are using the machine's IP?

----------

## charles17

Sorry, no experience with iPhones and I haven't tried with a printer connected via USB.  

Searching on the internet I found https://robots.org.uk/IPPOverUSB.  Would that help?

And did you check  Mobile Print/Scan Guide for Brother iPrint&Scan - Apple Devices?

----------

